# Flower delivery



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

Wondering if anyone can recommend a flower delivery service in Egypt? Namely Sharm.

I've googled a few companies but would prefer a recommendation.

In Turkey I used floraturk and they were always reliable on the few occasions I used them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

You sound like such a romantic


----------



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> You sound like such a romantic


I'm sure my aunt will love my romantic gesture


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL I thought you were maybe sending it to a partner


----------



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> LOL I thought you were maybe sending it to a partner


Haha... No... Husband might have an issue with that 

So, if anyone knows a reliable company i'd be grateful  thanks


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

LAKScot said:


> Haha... No... Husband might have an issue with that
> 
> So, if anyone knows a reliable company i'd be grateful  thanks


hahaha! Thats why I said 'Partner', I didn't know your gender, sorry 

I found this one:

http://www.egyptflorist.com/welcome.asp?gclid=CMqswJ-hlq0CFUGIDgod0zJclQ

I havent used any before, but these seem OK


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I found this too:

Flowers to Egypt - Flower Delivery to Egypt | TheFlowerExpert


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had flowers from interflora.. they were ok a bit big on foliage but I did enjoy receiving them


----------



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had flowers from interflora.. they were ok a bit big on foliage but I did enjoy receiving them


Thanks for ur help... Will take a look and let u know the result


----------



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> I found this too:
> 
> Flowers to Egypt - Flower Delivery to Egypt | TheFlowerExpert


Thank u


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Try Violette Farm in Sharm - the owner is very nice and offers good value for money, I have listed the website and an email contact, Sharm does not have e-mail but can probably help you out...click on the green link below

Violette Farm in Sharm has a sub-tropical garden you can walk through as well, tell him your requirements or list Latin names of plants he will do the rest..

Order by phone fresh beautifull flowers that will last at least 7 days - Guaranteed by Violette.

Welcome to Violette - If you care to send the best!

Downtown:
52, El Horreya ave., Downtown - Alexandria. 
Tel: (203) 487 3917 - 487 4911 - (2012) 218 0344 - Fax: (203) 483 4911.
Email: [email protected]

Roushdy Branch:
441, El Horreya ave., Roushdy - Alexandria.
Tel: (203) 522 4545 - 523 4949
Email: [email protected]

Gleem Branch:

*Sharm El Sheikh:
Al Salam Road, Ras Kindy - Sharm El Sheikh.
Tel: (2012) 218 0344*


----------



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your information Paul. I have noted this for future 

In the end I used egyptflorist, pleased to say they delivered on time with the exact items I ordered. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas


----------

